# Calling all North East Chefs!



## maisie

Calling all North East Chefs!

Are you searching for temporary or permanent employment opportunities with fantastic benefits and competitive pay?

With benefits including:


Holiday pay

Pension

Weekly pay


Contact us for more information at Blue Arrow Newcastle 0191 230 5507


----------

